# Hi Everybody



## LowVoltage (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey guys im Pete from Jersey, im a senior at my highschool where ive been the sm for the past 4 years. My TD told me of this site, checked it out.... and Wa-BAM i love it.. ok im done just wanted to say hi to the community and to say great site


----------



## DJErik07 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, they welcome wagon should be around soon to say hi. But, first I would like to say welcome to ControlBooth.com


----------



## Peter (Jan 30, 2005)

HI!

Welcome welcome welcome!! Hey, Controlbooth.com's reputation is spreading! that's great to hear! 

Wow, you managed to start out as SM as a freshman? Good for you!!! 

I hope you stick arround the site (get that # of posts number up abit higher) and I guess I'll say thank you for the complement on the site for all the admins and everyone who works here (although I hardly work here!) 

The welcome wagon (part 1)

[sorry about being so slow, I just got home from a quck trip to canada since early thursday morning, but I'M BACK!!!]


----------



## avkid (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com, sorry i'm late 

Phil
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey better late then never!


----------



## ccfan213 (Mar 22, 2005)

hi!
ooh another jersey guy! the population is growing!!!


----------

